# Installing granite vanity top?



## macha_me (Feb 6, 2009)

My existing vanity is exactly 31 3/4" - wall to wall. I am looking at getting one of those pre-fab'd granite countertops with the undermount sink. 

These vanities come in standard sizes and the closest i come to is 31". This leave a gap of 3/8" on either side. 

My dilemma is - how do camoflouge this gap. I plan to use side-splashes that will cover that 3/8" gap on the top. But the gaps that show when i am facing the vanity is something i need help on. 

I am thinking of using a black granite vanity and someone said i can use a piece of wood and stick it in there. I am sure there is a better and more professional workaround. 

Please help..


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Can I ask how much you are paying for a prefabbed granite top with undermount sink?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You could just leave the gap it would not look that bad. Prefab tops could be found for about $250


----------



## cooper4x4 (Jul 10, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Can I ask how much you are paying for a prefabbed granite top with undermount sink?


I just paid a little over $200 for my prefab granite top with undermount sink from Floor & Decor. Same size as the OP. $199 plus tax


----------



## damstenger (Feb 6, 2009)

I just paid $100.00 for a 5' granite countertop without sinks. My husband & I did the sink install. we purchased this at a granite store that makes them out of leftover granite. the BEST price!!!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

damstenger said:


> I just paid $100.00 for a 5' granite countertop without sinks. My husband & I did the sink install. we purchased this at a granite store that makes them out of leftover granite. the BEST price!!!


This was going to be my point. You can most likely find a remnant for about the same price. However, you can have it cut to your exact dimensions. 
Leaving the gap with the prefabbed top would look cheesy.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

This is a DIY site, I suspect 80% of the work may look cheesy:yes: But you are talking about a slab, I thought the poster would be dealing with a sink and top. A granite sink. Even with a gap, it would look better than a non integrated sink


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> This is a DIY site, I suspect 80% of the work may look cheesy:yes: But you are talking about a slab, I thought the poster would be dealing with a sink and top. A granite sink. Even with a gap, it would look better than a non integrated sink


Bob, where's the love? 80% cheesy? Ouch!

Ron


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Bob, where's the love? 80% cheesy? Ouch!
> 
> Ron


Right! If Macha didn't care about being cheesy, they never would have posted the question in the first place. 

That's pretty rude. :whistling2:


----------

